# Erreur d'installation Bootcamp



## Mr-Kimita (18 Janvier 2020)

C'est pas mon jour, je n'arrive plus à faire une installation propre de Bootcamp sur mon Imac 2017.
Bootcamp à un soucis pour créer une partition. Je ne sais pas par ou commencer.

Si quelqu'un pouvait m'aider.

J'ai télécharger l'image disque windows10 64bits sur le site officiel. Je précise que je suis toujours sur Mojave version 10.14.6

Afin de prendre de l'avance je post ici l'état de mon DD en utilisant le terminal directement sur ma session.


```
Juliens-iMac:~ julienb$ diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *1.0 TB     disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         1000.0 GB  disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +1000.0 GB  disk1
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            464.6 GB   disk1s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 52.7 MB    disk1s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                510.4 MB   disk1s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      4.3 GB     disk1s4

/dev/disk2 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            CCCOMA_X64FRE_FR-FR... +5.4 GB     disk2

Juliens-iMac:~ julienb$
```



Trés cher @macomaniac si  tu es dans le coin... Tu m'as été tellement bénéfique hier suite à un autre probléme.


----------



## macomaniac (24 Janvier 2020)

Bonjour *Mr-Kimita*

Passe la commande (copier-coller) :

```
diskutil verifyVolume disk1
```


la commande vérifie dans l'ordre : l'*apfs* du *Conteneur* collectif > puis de chacun de ses *4* volumes

Poste le retour => qu'on voie s'il y a une erreur attestée.


----------



## gulien1987 (17 Février 2020)

bonsoir, j'ai le même problème 
j'ai teste la ligne de code mais sa me dit" invalide request"


----------



## macomaniac (17 Février 2020)

Bonsoir *gulien*

Passe la commande :

```
diskutil verifyVolume disk2
```


qui vérifie l'*apfs* (tu as un Fusion Drive. Le HDD = *disk0* > le SSD = *disk1* > le *Conteneur apfs* commun = *disk2*)

Poste le retour en copier-coller > en veillant à faire le coller dans une fenêtre de code (c'est plus lisible !) par le procédé suivant -->

- en bas de cette page des forums MacGé => utilise le menu *...▾* (à droite de la bobine souriante) dans la barre de menus au-dessus du champ de saisie d'un message > sous-menu : *</> Bloc de code* => tu fais ton coller dans la fenêtre de code et *Continuer*.​


----------



## Mr-Kimita (18 Février 2020)

zut @macomaniac j'avais pas vu ta réponse, du coup je vais suivre le fil de discussion entre toi et @gulien1987 
Ma config à quelque peu évolué, mon OS est sur un SSD externe à présent et je n'ai pas encore tenté une réinstalation de boot camp. J'ai peur que ça déconne à nouveau, je vais voir...


----------



## gulien1987 (18 Février 2020)

@macomaniac voici la réponse 

```
Last login: Mon Feb 17 20:14:56 on ttys000

The default interactive shell is now zsh.
To update your account to use zsh, please run `chsh -s /bin/zsh`.
For more details, please visit https://support.apple.com/kb/HT208050.
iMac-de-julien:~ julienmichel$ diskutil verifyVolume disk2
Started file system verification on disk2
Verifying storage system
Using live mode
Performing fsck_apfs -n -x -l /dev/disk1s2
Checking the container superblock
Checking the fusion superblock
Checking the EFI jumpstart record
Checking the space manager
Checking the space manager free queue trees
Checking the object map
Checking the Fusion data structures
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Macintosh HD - Données was formatted by newfs_apfs (945.200.84) and last modified by apfs_kext (1412.81.1)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Preboot was formatted by asr (945.200.105.0.1) and last modified by apfs_kext (1412.81.1)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Recovery was formatted by asr (945.200.105.0.1) and last modified by apfs_kext (1412.81.1)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume VM was formatted by apfs.util (945.250.134) and last modified by apfs_kext (1412.81.1)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Macintosh HD was formatted by diskmanagementd (1412.11.7) and last modified by apfs_kext (1412.81.1)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Verifying allocated space
warning: MT mapping (0x400000046d487 -> 0x6cc2ce, 1, C) is not completely referenced
warning: MT mapping (0x400000048d4c3 -> 0x6e02b6, 1, C) is not completely referenced
warning: MT mapping (0x400000048d5e0 -> 0x6e0d15, 1, C) is not completely referenced
warning: MT mapping (0x400000048d8ac -> 0x6e0ec8, 1, C) is not completely referenced
warning: MT mapping (0x400000048d8cb -> 0x6e0eee, 1, C) is not completely referenced
warning: MT mapping (0x40000004908d0 -> 0x6e147c, 1, C) is not completely referenced
warning: MT mapping (0x40000004b69b4 -> 0x6e2f57, 1, C) is not completely referenced
warning: MT mapping (0x40000004b6e21 -> 0x6e1a93, 1, C) is not completely referenced
warning: MT mapping (0x40000004b6e40 -> 0x6e40d8, 1, C) is not completely referenced
warning: MT mapping (0x40000004b7131 -> 0x6e3cfb, 1, C) is not completely referenced
warning: MT mapping (0x40000004b714a -> 0x6e40f1, 1, C) is not completely referenced
warning: MT mapping (0x40000004b71cd -> 0x6e4836, 1, C) is not completely referenced
warning: MT mapping (0x40000004b71ec -> 0x6e484c, 1, C) is not completely referenced
warning: MT mapping (0x40000004b79f6 -> 0x6e2105, 1, C) is not completely referenced
warning: MT mapping (0x40000004b7a12 -> 0x6e28ae, 1, C) is not completely referenced
warning: MT mapping (0x40000004b7ab8 -> 0x6e0ecd, 1, C) is not completely referenced
warning: MT mapping (0x40000004b7ad7 -> 0x6e0eeb, 1, C) is not completely referenced
warning: MT mapping (0x40000004b7c87 -> 0x6e4157, 1, C) is not completely referenced
warning: MT mapping (0x40000004c942c -> 0xc98745, 1, C) is not completely referenced
warning: MT mapping (0x40000004cb959 -> 0x6e5db7, 1, C) is not completely referenced
warning: MT mapping (0x40000004cb972 -> 0x6e5e97, 1, C) is not completely referenced
warning: MT mapping (0x40000004f2f48 -> 0x6e63f3, 1, C) is not completely referenced
warning: MT mapping (0x40000004f8c8b -> 0x6e0d4a, 1, C) is not completely referenced
warning: MT mapping (0x40000004f8caa -> 0x6e5fef, 1, C) is not completely referenced
warning: MT mapping (0x40000004f8d8f -> 0x6e5c88, 1, C) is not completely referenced
warning: MT mapping (0x40000004f8dab -> 0x6e5e9a, 1, C) is not completely referenced
warning: MT mapping (0x40000004f905d -> 0x6e6383, 1, C) is not completely referenced
warning: MT mapping (0x40000004f916e -> 0x6e0eb7, 1, C) is not completely referenced
warning: MT mapping (0x40000004f9187 -> 0x6e5ebc, 1, C) is not completely referenced
warning: MT mapping (0x40000004f91d0 -> 0x6e521d, 1, C) is not completely referenced
warning: MT mapping (0x40000004f91e9 -> 0x6e5f41, 1, C) is not completely referenced
warning: MT mapping (0x40000004fa7fe -> 0x6e63b5, 1, C) is not completely referenced
warning: MT mapping (0x40000004fa817 -> 0x6e63c7, 1, C) is not completely referenced
warning: MT mapping (0x40000004fa994 -> 0x6e02fe, 1, C) is not completely referenced
warning: MT mapping (0x40000004fa9bc -> 0x6e03a1, 1, C) is not completely referenced
warning: MT mapping (0x40000004fa9d8 -> 0x6e25f0, 1, C) is not completely referenced
warning: MT mapping (0x40000004faa22 -> 0x6e0d71, 1, C) is not completely referenced
warning: MT mapping (0x40000004faa89 -> 0x6e55e3, 1, C) is not completely referenced
warning: MT mapping (0x40000004faacf -> 0x6e5c8d, 1, C) is not completely referenced
warning: MT mapping (0x40000004faaf8 -> 0x6e5f91, 1, C) is not completely referenced
warning: MT mapping (0x40000004fab14 -> 0x6e616a, 1, C) is not completely referenced
warning: MT mapping (0x40000004fab7e -> 0x6e0d3d, 1, C) is not completely referenced
warning: MT mapping (0x40000004fab97 -> 0x6e0e52, 1, C) is not completely referenced
warning: MT mapping (0x40000004fac8c -> 0x6e2f73, 1, C) is not completely referenced
warning: MT mapping (0x40000004facd6 -> 0x6e6538, 1, C) is not completely referenced
warning: MT mapping (0x40000004fad07 -> 0x9a0c43, 16, C) is not completely referenced
warning: MT mapping (0x40000004fad17 -> 0x6e659d, 2, C) is not completely referenced
warning: MT mapping (0x40000004fad32 -> 0x6e65c7, 1, C) is not completely referenced
warning: MT mapping (0x40000004fad33 -> 0x6e65e7, 1, C) is not completely referenced
warning: MT mapping (0x40000004fad34 -> 0x6e65ec, 1, C) is not completely referenced
Too many warnings of this type generated; suppressing subsequent ones
The volume /dev/disk1s2 appears to be OK
Storage system check exit code is 0
Finished file system verification on disk2
iMac-de-julien:~ julienmichel$
```


----------



## macomaniac (18 Février 2020)

Il y a une erreur concernant l'allocation des blocs -->

- redémarre > les 2 touches *⌘R* pressées de l'écran noir à la  = démarrage sur l'OS de secours. Tu obtiens un écran affichant une fenêtre de 4 *Utilitaires macOS*.​​- lance l'Utilitaire de disque. Presse la pastille "*Présentation*" (angle supérieur gauche du panneau) > et sélectionne : "*Afficher tous les appareils*" --> le *Conteneur apfs* global s'affiche.​​- sélectionne-le et fais un *S.O.S.* dessus qui va tenter de réparer l'erreur d'allocation des blocs.​
Cela fait > redémarre (*Menu*  > *Redémarrer*) > de retour dans ta session => retente un partitionnement avec l'Assistant BootCamp.


----------



## gulien1987 (18 Février 2020)

sa ne fonctionne toujours pas 
je l'ai refait en mode normal pour te montre le resulta 


```
Exécution de S.O.S. sur « Conteneur disk2 »

Cet ordinateur ne répondra plus si vous vérifiez le volume de démarrage.

Vérification du système de stockage
Mode en direct actif.
Exécution de fsck_apfs -n -x -l /dev/disk0s2
Checking the container superblock.
Checking the fusion superblock.
Checking the EFI jumpstart record.
Checking the space manager.
Checking the space manager free queue trees.
Checking the object map.
Checking the Fusion data structures.
Checking volume.
Checking the APFS volume superblock.
The volume Macintosh HD - Données was formatted by newfs_apfs (945.200.84) and last modified by apfs_kext (1412.81.1).
Checking the object map.
Checking the snapshot metadata tree.
Checking the snapshot metadata.
Checking the extent ref tree.
Checking the fsroot tree.
Checking volume.
Checking the APFS volume superblock.
The volume Preboot was formatted by asr (945.200.105.0.1) and last modified by apfs_kext (1412.81.1).
Checking the object map.
Checking the snapshot metadata tree.
Checking the snapshot metadata.
Checking the extent ref tree.
Checking the fsroot tree.
Checking volume.
Checking the APFS volume superblock.
The volume Recovery was formatted by asr (945.200.105.0.1) and last modified by apfs_kext (1412.81.1).
Checking the object map.
Checking the snapshot metadata tree.
Checking the snapshot metadata.
Checking the extent ref tree.
Checking the fsroot tree.
Checking volume.
Checking the APFS volume superblock.
The volume VM was formatted by apfs.util (945.250.134) and last modified by apfs_kext (1412.81.1).
Checking the object map.
Checking the snapshot metadata tree.
Checking the snapshot metadata.
Checking the extent ref tree.
Checking the fsroot tree.
Checking volume.
Checking the APFS volume superblock.
The volume Macintosh HD was formatted by diskmanagementd (1412.11.7) and last modified by apfs_kext (1412.81.1).
Checking the object map.
Checking the snapshot metadata tree.
Checking the snapshot metadata.
Checking the extent ref tree.
Checking the fsroot tree.
Verifying allocated space.
warning: MT mapping (0x400000046d487 -> 0x6cc2ce, 1, C) is not completely referenced
warning: MT mapping (0x400000048d4c3 -> 0x6e02b6, 1, C) is not completely referenced
warning: MT mapping (0x400000048d5e0 -> 0x6e0d15, 1, C) is not completely referenced
warning: MT mapping (0x400000048d8ac -> 0x6e0ec8, 1, C) is not completely referenced
warning: MT mapping (0x400000048d8cb -> 0x6e0eee, 1, C) is not completely referenced
warning: MT mapping (0x40000004908d0 -> 0x6e147c, 1, C) is not completely referenced
warning: MT mapping (0x40000004b69b4 -> 0x6e2f57, 1, C) is not completely referenced
warning: MT mapping (0x40000004b6e21 -> 0x6e1a93, 1, C) is not completely referenced
warning: MT mapping (0x40000004b6e40 -> 0x6e40d8, 1, C) is not completely referenced
warning: MT mapping (0x40000004b7131 -> 0x6e3cfb, 1, C) is not completely referenced
warning: MT mapping (0x40000004b714a -> 0x6e40f1, 1, C) is not completely referenced
warning: MT mapping (0x40000004b71cd -> 0x6e4836, 1, C) is not completely referenced
warning: MT mapping (0x40000004b71ec -> 0x6e484c, 1, C) is not completely referenced
warning: MT mapping (0x40000004b79f6 -> 0x6e2105, 1, C) is not completely referenced
warning: MT mapping (0x40000004b7a12 -> 0x6e28ae, 1, C) is not completely referenced
warning: MT mapping (0x40000004b7ab8 -> 0x6e0ecd, 1, C) is not completely referenced
warning: MT mapping (0x40000004b7ad7 -> 0x6e0eeb, 1, C) is not completely referenced
warning: MT mapping (0x40000004b7c87 -> 0x6e4157, 1, C) is not completely referenced
warning: MT mapping (0x40000004c942c -> 0xc98745, 1, C) is not completely referenced
warning: MT mapping (0x40000004cb959 -> 0x6e5db7, 1, C) is not completely referenced
warning: MT mapping (0x40000004cb972 -> 0x6e5e97, 1, C) is not completely referenced
warning: MT mapping (0x40000004f2f48 -> 0x6e63f3, 1, C) is not completely referenced
warning: MT mapping (0x40000004fa7fe -> 0x6e63b5, 1, C) is not completely referenced
warning: MT mapping (0x40000004fa817 -> 0x6e63c7, 1, C) is not completely referenced
warning: MT mapping (0x40000004fa994 -> 0x6e02fe, 1, C) is not completely referenced
warning: MT mapping (0x40000004fa9bc -> 0x6e03a1, 1, C) is not completely referenced
warning: MT mapping (0x40000004fa9d8 -> 0x6e25f0, 1, C) is not completely referenced
warning: MT mapping (0x40000004faa22 -> 0x6e0d71, 1, C) is not completely referenced
warning: MT mapping (0x40000004faa89 -> 0x6e55e3, 1, C) is not completely referenced
warning: MT mapping (0x40000004faacf -> 0x6e5c8d, 1, C) is not completely referenced
warning: MT mapping (0x40000004faaf8 -> 0x6e5f91, 1, C) is not completely referenced
warning: MT mapping (0x40000004fab14 -> 0x6e616a, 1, C) is not completely referenced
warning: MT mapping (0x40000004fab7e -> 0x6e0d3d, 1, C) is not completely referenced
warning: MT mapping (0x40000004fab97 -> 0x6e0e52, 1, C) is not completely referenced
warning: MT mapping (0x40000004fac8c -> 0x6e2f73, 1, C) is not completely referenced
warning: MT mapping (0x40000004facd6 -> 0x6e6538, 1, C) is not completely referenced
warning: MT mapping (0x40000004fad07 -> 0x9a0c43, 16, C) is not completely referenced
warning: MT mapping (0x40000004fad17 -> 0x6e659d, 2, C) is not completely referenced
warning: MT mapping (0x40000004fad32 -> 0x6e65c7, 1, C) is not completely referenced
warning: MT mapping (0x40000004fad33 -> 0x6e65e7, 1, C) is not completely referenced
warning: MT mapping (0x40000004fad34 -> 0x6e65ec, 1, C) is not completely referenced
warning: MT mapping (0x40000004fad35 -> 0x6e65f4, 1, C) is not completely referenced
warning: MT mapping (0x40000004fad37 -> 0x6e6601, 1, C) is not completely referenced
warning: MT mapping (0x40000004fad5d -> 0x6e660c, 1, C) is not completely referenced
warning: MT mapping (0x40000004fbb56 -> 0x6e2d80, 1, C) is not completely referenced
warning: MT mapping (0x40000004fe972 -> 0x281d4f, 2, C) is not completely referenced
warning: MT mapping (0x4000000507118 -> 0x6e7fde, 2, C) is not completely referenced
warning: MT mapping (0x4000000507148 -> 0xc981dc, 1, C) is not completely referenced
warning: MT mapping (0x4000000507149 -> 0x286399, 2, C) is not completely referenced
warning: MT mapping (0x4000000507158 -> 0xc9823d, 1, C) is not completely referenced
Too many warnings of this type generated; suppressing subsequent ones.
The volume /dev/disk0s2 appears to be OK.
Le code de sortie de la vérification du système de stockage est 0.

L’opération a été effectuée.
```


----------



## macomaniac (18 Février 2020)

L'erreur n'a pas pu être corrigée. Passe une commande :

```
diskutil list
```


et poste le tableau des disques => que je revoie le dispositif.


----------



## gulien1987 (18 Février 2020)

```
The default interactive shell is now zsh.
To update your account to use zsh, please run `chsh -s /bin/zsh`.
For more details, please visit https://support.apple.com/kb/HT208050.
iMac-de-julien:~ julienmichel$ diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *121.3 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     314.6 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk2         121.0 GB   disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *2.0 TB     disk1
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk1s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk2         2.0 TB     disk1s2

/dev/disk2 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +2.1 TB     disk2
                                 Physical Stores disk0s2, disk1s2
   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD - Données  416.0 GB   disk2s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 86.1 MB    disk2s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                526.6 MB   disk2s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      2.1 GB     disk2s4
   5:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            11.0 GB    disk2s5

/dev/disk3 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            CCCOMA_X64FRE_FR-FR... +5.0 GB     disk3

iMac-de-julien:~ julienmichel$
```


----------



## macomaniac (18 Février 2020)

Dans les *430 Go* d'occupation globale. Passe la commande expérimentale (copier-coller) :

```
diskutil ap resizeContainer disk2 1500g fat32 BOOTCAMP 0b
```


la commande rétrécit le *Conteneur* du Fusion Drive à *1,5 To* > et crée un volume *BOOTCAMP* de *500 Go* en format *FAT-32* (en queue de HDD)

Poste le retour => que je voie le type de message d'erreur retourné.


----------



## gulien1987 (18 Février 2020)

```
The default interactive shell is now zsh.
To update your account to use zsh, please run `chsh -s /bin/zsh`.
For more details, please visit https://support.apple.com/kb/HT208050.
iMac-de-julien:~ julienmichel$ diskutil ap resizeContainer disk2 1500g fat32 BOOTCAMP 0b
Started APFS operation
Aligning shrink delta to 621 207 388 160 bytes and targeting a new physical store size of 1 378 981 789 696 bytes
Determined the minimum size for the targeted physical store of this APFS Container to be 440 301 256 704 bytes
Resizing APFS Container designated by APFS Container Reference disk2
The specific APFS Physical Store being resized is disk1s2
Verifying storage system
Using live mode
Performing fsck_apfs -n -x -l -S /dev/disk0s2
Checking the container superblock
Checking the fusion superblock
Checking the EFI jumpstart record
Checking the space manager
Checking the space manager free queue trees
Checking the object map
Checking the Fusion data structures
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Macintosh HD - Données was formatted by newfs_apfs (945.200.84) and last modified by apfs_kext (1412.81.1)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Preboot was formatted by asr (945.200.105.0.1) and last modified by apfs_kext (1412.81.1)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Recovery was formatted by asr (945.200.105.0.1) and last modified by apfs_kext (1412.81.1)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume VM was formatted by apfs.util (945.250.134) and last modified by apfs_kext (1412.81.1)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Macintosh HD was formatted by diskmanagementd (1412.11.7) and last modified by apfs_kext (1412.81.1)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Verifying allocated space
The volume /dev/disk0s2 appears to be OK
Storage system check exit code is 0
Shrinking APFS Physical Store disk1s2 from 2 000 189 177 856 to 1 378 981 789 696 bytes
Shrinking APFS data structures
Shrinking partition
Modifying partition map
4096 bytes per physical sector
/dev/rdisk1s3: 1212998400 sectors in 18953100 FAT32 clusters (32768 bytes/cluster)
bps=512 spc=64 res=32 nft=2 mid=0xf8 spt=32 hds=255 hid=2693734400 drv=0x80 bsec=1213294592 bspf=148072 rdcl=2 infs=1 bkbs=6
Mounting disk
1 new disk created or changed due to APFS operation
Disk from APFS operation: disk1s3
Finished APFS operation
iMac-de-julien:~ julienmichel$
```


----------



## macomaniac (18 Février 2020)

Ça a fonctionné sans problème !

- passe une commande :​

```
diskutil list
```


et reposte le tableau des disques => qu'on voie le résultat...


----------



## gulien1987 (18 Février 2020)

oui je je voie dans l'utilitaire de disque 


```
iMac-de-julien:~ julienmichel$ diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *121.3 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     314.6 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk2         121.0 GB   disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *2.0 TB     disk1
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk1s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk2         1.4 TB     disk1s2
   3:       Microsoft Basic Data BOOTCAMP                621.2 GB   disk1s3

/dev/disk2 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +1.5 TB     disk2
                                 Physical Stores disk0s2, disk1s2
   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD - Données  416.0 GB   disk2s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 86.1 MB    disk2s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                526.6 MB   disk2s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      2.1 GB     disk2s4
   5:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            11.0 GB    disk2s5

iMac-de-julien:~ julienmichel$
```


----------



## macomaniac (18 Février 2020)

On voit bien une partition *BOOTCAMP* -->

```
3:       Microsoft Basic Data BOOTCAMP                621.2 GB   disk1s3
```


créée sans problème.

Passe la commande (copier-coller) :

```
diskutil eraseVolume free null disk1s3 ; diskutil ap resizeContainer disk2 0b ; diskutil list
```


la commande supprime la partition *BOOTCAMP* qu'on bien de créer > récupère son espace au *Conteneur* du Fusion Drive (et à la partition *apfs* du HDD qui était la donneuse d'espace) > ré-affiche le tableau des disques

Poste le retour intégral.


----------



## gulien1987 (18 Février 2020)

```
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *121.3 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     314.6 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk2         121.0 GB   disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *2.0 TB     disk1
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk1s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk2         2.0 TB     disk1s2

/dev/disk2 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +2.1 TB     disk2
                                 Physical Stores disk0s2, disk1s2
   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD - Données  416.0 GB   disk2s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 86.1 MB    disk2s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                526.6 MB   disk2s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      2.1 GB     disk2s4
   5:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            11.0 GB    disk2s5
```


----------



## macomaniac (18 Février 2020)

Aucun problème de repartitionnement / départitionnement.

- repasse une commande :​

```
diskutil verifyVolume disk2
```


et reposte la vérification de l'*apfs* => peut-être que ces mouvements de taille auront corrigé l'erreur d'allocation de blocs.


----------



## gulien1987 (18 Février 2020)

```
iMac-de-julien:~ julienmichel$ diskutil verifyVolume disk2
Started file system verification on disk2
Verifying storage system
Using live mode
Performing fsck_apfs -n -x -l /dev/disk0s2
Checking the container superblock
Checking the fusion superblock
Checking the EFI jumpstart record
Checking the space manager
Checking the space manager free queue trees
Checking the object map
Checking the Fusion data structures
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Macintosh HD - Données was formatted by newfs_apfs (945.200.84) and last modified by apfs_kext (1412.81.1)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Preboot was formatted by asr (945.200.105.0.1) and last modified by apfs_kext (1412.81.1)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Recovery was formatted by asr (945.200.105.0.1) and last modified by apfs_kext (1412.81.1)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume VM was formatted by apfs.util (945.250.134) and last modified by apfs_kext (1412.81.1)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Macintosh HD was formatted by diskmanagementd (1412.11.7) and last modified by apfs_kext (1412.81.1)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Verifying allocated space
warning: MT mapping (0x400000046d487 -> 0x6cc2ce, 1, C) is not completely referenced
warning: MT mapping (0x400000048d4c3 -> 0x6e02b6, 1, C) is not completely referenced
warning: MT mapping (0x400000048d5e0 -> 0x6e0d15, 1, C) is not completely referenced
warning: MT mapping (0x400000048d8ac -> 0x6e0ec8, 1, C) is not completely referenced
warning: MT mapping (0x400000048d8cb -> 0x6e0eee, 1, C) is not completely referenced
warning: MT mapping (0x40000004908d0 -> 0x6e147c, 1, C) is not completely referenced
warning: MT mapping (0x40000004b69b4 -> 0x6e2f57, 1, C) is not completely referenced
warning: MT mapping (0x40000004b6e21 -> 0x6e1a93, 1, C) is not completely referenced
warning: MT mapping (0x40000004b6e40 -> 0x6e40d8, 1, C) is not completely referenced
warning: MT mapping (0x40000004b7131 -> 0x6e3cfb, 1, C) is not completely referenced
warning: MT mapping (0x40000004b714a -> 0x6e40f1, 1, C) is not completely referenced
warning: MT mapping (0x40000004b71cd -> 0x6e4836, 1, C) is not completely referenced
warning: MT mapping (0x40000004b71ec -> 0x6e484c, 1, C) is not completely referenced
warning: MT mapping (0x40000004b79f6 -> 0x6e2105, 1, C) is not completely referenced
warning: MT mapping (0x40000004b7a12 -> 0x6e28ae, 1, C) is not completely referenced
warning: MT mapping (0x40000004b7ab8 -> 0x6e0ecd, 1, C) is not completely referenced
warning: MT mapping (0x40000004b7ad7 -> 0x6e0eeb, 1, C) is not completely referenced
warning: MT mapping (0x40000004b7c87 -> 0x6e4157, 1, C) is not completely referenced
warning: MT mapping (0x40000004c942c -> 0xc98745, 1, C) is not completely referenced
warning: MT mapping (0x40000004cb959 -> 0x6e5db7, 1, C) is not completely referenced
warning: MT mapping (0x40000004cb972 -> 0x6e5e97, 1, C) is not completely referenced
warning: MT mapping (0x40000004f2f48 -> 0x6e63f3, 1, C) is not completely referenced
warning: MT mapping (0x40000004fa7fe -> 0x6e63b5, 1, C) is not completely referenced
warning: MT mapping (0x40000004fa817 -> 0x6e63c7, 1, C) is not completely referenced
warning: MT mapping (0x40000004fa994 -> 0x6e02fe, 1, C) is not completely referenced
warning: MT mapping (0x40000004fa9bc -> 0x6e03a1, 1, C) is not completely referenced
warning: MT mapping (0x40000004fa9d8 -> 0x6e25f0, 1, C) is not completely referenced
warning: MT mapping (0x40000004faa22 -> 0x6e0d71, 1, C) is not completely referenced
warning: MT mapping (0x40000004faa89 -> 0x6e55e3, 1, C) is not completely referenced
warning: MT mapping (0x40000004faacf -> 0x6e5c8d, 1, C) is not completely referenced
warning: MT mapping (0x40000004faaf8 -> 0x6e5f91, 1, C) is not completely referenced
warning: MT mapping (0x40000004fab14 -> 0x6e616a, 1, C) is not completely referenced
warning: MT mapping (0x40000004fab7e -> 0x6e0d3d, 1, C) is not completely referenced
warning: MT mapping (0x40000004fab97 -> 0x6e0e52, 1, C) is not completely referenced
warning: MT mapping (0x40000004fac8c -> 0x6e2f73, 1, C) is not completely referenced
warning: MT mapping (0x40000004facd6 -> 0x6e6538, 1, C) is not completely referenced
warning: MT mapping (0x40000004fad07 -> 0x9a0c43, 16, C) is not completely referenced
warning: MT mapping (0x40000004fad17 -> 0x6e659d, 2, C) is not completely referenced
warning: MT mapping (0x40000004fad32 -> 0x6e65c7, 1, C) is not completely referenced
warning: MT mapping (0x40000004fad33 -> 0x6e65e7, 1, C) is not completely referenced
warning: MT mapping (0x40000004fad34 -> 0x6e65ec, 1, C) is not completely referenced
warning: MT mapping (0x40000004fad35 -> 0x6e65f4, 1, C) is not completely referenced
warning: MT mapping (0x40000004fad37 -> 0x6e6601, 1, C) is not completely referenced
warning: MT mapping (0x40000004fad5d -> 0x6e660c, 1, C) is not completely referenced
warning: MT mapping (0x40000004fbb56 -> 0x6e2d80, 1, C) is not completely referenced
warning: MT mapping (0x40000004fe972 -> 0x281d4f, 2, C) is not completely referenced
warning: MT mapping (0x4000000507118 -> 0x6e7fde, 2, C) is not completely referenced
warning: MT mapping (0x4000000507148 -> 0xc981dc, 1, C) is not completely referenced
warning: MT mapping (0x4000000507149 -> 0x286399, 2, C) is not completely referenced
warning: MT mapping (0x4000000507158 -> 0xc9823d, 1, C) is not completely referenced
Too many warnings of this type generated; suppressing subsequent ones
The volume /dev/disk0s2 appears to be OK
Storage system check exit code is 0
Finished file system verification on disk2
iMac-de-julien:~ julienmichel$
```


----------



## macomaniac (18 Février 2020)

Il y a toujours les avertissements (*warnings*). Mais manifestement il n'empêchent en aucune façon un partitionnement.

- l'Assistant BootCamp refuse toujours l'opération ?​


----------



## gulien1987 (18 Février 2020)

sa a l'air de fonctionne 2 partitions on été créé et l’ordi vien de redémarre sous Windows  un grand merci pour ton aide


----------



## macomaniac (18 Février 2020)

Content pour toi !


----------



## Mr-Kimita (19 Février 2020)

Hello tout le monde,
Question pour les spécialistes.

J'ai voulu installer win 10 sur mon DD, mais impossible d'achever l'installation, suite à une soit disante erreur de bootcamp au moment de copié windows.

Du coup j'ai fait des recherches de mon coté, et je suis tombé sur un petit logiciel qui s'appel : BootCamp ISO Converter, voici le lien: Boot Camp ISO Converter

On m'explique pourquoi je suis obliger d'utilisé ce petit programme pour avoir un ISO moins lourd ? Car oui de ce que j'ai compris l'iso est plus lourd qu’auparavant et l'installation bloque quand macOS partitionne le DD.

En ce qui me concerne je tourne sur un iMac 2017, mon OS est high sierra.

A l'heure ou je vous parle windows est entrain de s'installer tranquillement dans son coin...



Bonne soirée


----------

